# Ribs



## Paymaster (Aug 30, 2015)

Did 2 racks of ribs tonite. One the way I like and one the wife likes.







Mine is at the top. Like like dry rubbed.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Aug 31, 2015)

No smoke ring?


----------



## CraigC (Aug 31, 2015)

Roll_Bones said:


> No smoke ring?



Look closer. There is a smoke ring, just not a deep one. Smoke rings are no longer considered as a requirement in "Comp Q", nor is it an indication of quality "Q", as it can be artificially produced.


----------



## Paymaster (Aug 31, 2015)

Kamados don't typically produce a pronounced smoke ring, but I used plenty of smoke. Apple wood chunks were used with lump charcoal.


----------



## Souschef (Apr 12, 2017)

I found a little steel triangular box with a lid designed for fitting between burners on a gas grill at Home Depot. You soak the wood chips and then cook as you would regularly. You vary the smokiness by the amount of chips. We found half full was optimum for us.


----------



## caseydog (Apr 12, 2017)

CraigC said:


> Look closer. There is a smoke ring, just not a deep one. Smoke rings are no longer considered as a requirement in "Comp Q", nor is it an indication of quality "Q", as it can be artificially produced.



Smoke rings also don't always show up well in photos. It is kind of like shooting a medium-rare steak. It often looks medium in the photo -- and I shoot with a professional camera and lighting. 

People often look fatter in photos, too -- at least I do. 

CD


----------



## CraigC (Apr 13, 2017)

Souschef said:


> I found a little steel triangular box with a lid designed for fitting between burners on a gas grill at Home Depot. You soak the wood chips and then cook as you would regularly. You vary the smokiness by the amount of chips. We found half full was optimum for us.



IMO, wet wood produces a nasty, acrid smoke.


----------



## CraigC (Apr 13, 2017)

carihall said:


> Yah, i see it. I wish I could get the recipe so that I could try it. <3 thankssss



You keep asking for BBQ recipes. You never answered my post about equipment nor about what you want to make. 

Here:

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f36/bbq-grand-salami-97059-3.html

As I mentioned in the other thread, you need certain types of equipment to produce smoked or un-smoked sausages and most of the mentioned items in that thread. The ABTs won't taste the same unless they are smoked. You can make armadillo eggs/poppers without smoke.


----------



## di reston (Apr 13, 2017)

Very interesting. Going to go back over it to get a closer understanding. I'm fascinated by this type of cookery. Great stuff, and thank you.

di reston


Enough is never as good as a feast   Oscar Wilde


----------



## Vinylhanger (Apr 13, 2017)

Souschef said:


> I found a little steel triangular box with a lid designed for fitting between burners on a gas grill at Home Depot. You soak the wood chips and then cook as you would regularly. You vary the smokiness by the amount of chips. We found half full was optimum for us.


I use one of those, but with pellets.  Apple mostly.  I used to use wood, but pellets are easier and work well.

Using the box on the burners tends to make them catch fire, so I will get them going and then put them up on the rack.

I do have some nice fresh apple prunings this year, so we will chip them and dry them for smoking this fall.


----------



## roadfix (Apr 13, 2017)

di reston said:


> Very interesting. Going to go back over it to get a closer understanding. I'm fascinated by this type of cookery. Great stuff, and thank you.



This is American BBQ.  We love our smokers!...


----------



## Vinylhanger (Apr 13, 2017)

It's the manly way to cook.  :grin:


----------



## tenspeed (Apr 13, 2017)

roadfix said:


> This is American BBQ.  We love our smokers!...


For some it is a cooking method, for others it's a religion!


----------



## roadfix (Apr 13, 2017)

tenspeed said:


> For some it is a cooking method, for others it's a religion!



I usually don't have the patience so my smokes tend be be hot and fast for the most part...


----------

